# Getting security camera on internet?



## Desktop Works (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone had any luck getting streaming video/security cameras past the network/satellite modem to the internet?

Johnathon


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What does this have to do with DIRECTV?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

It sounds like what you are trying to do or asking has nothing to do w/ your satellite equipment no matter the provider. It is more of a function of the security system and cameras themselves as well as your networking equipment IE: router/firewall.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Desktop Works said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck getting streaming video/security cameras past the network/satellite modem to the internet?
> 
> Johnathon


With IP configed camera(s) / security dvr set up.?
Many of today you can view on your cell phone And any computer in the world.

Some BNC connectors and rg-6 work fine for the wiring and 1 prefab Ethernet from security dvr to router. Open a port AND boom your done. 
(most cameras have 50-100ft wire included also and no need for additional wiring).

There is NO sat STB or IRD in this equation/question that i know of.  SO maybe you are wondering about the port config?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Her's asking about either starband, hughesnet or wildblue (which are satellite ISP providers.

It's probably a port being blocked (in which case you have to try a variety of ports until you fond one that works). Try 80 or 443 as they are common http and mail ports which typically are NOT blocked by any carrier.

*Also Remember that you they have a FAP ("F"air "A"ccess "P"olicy) policy in place which will cap your speeds at dialup if you go over so much bandwidth usage in a given period of time. This policy eliminates people from doing such things as bit torrent, slingbox streaming and runing servers out of their home; but may also interfer with web streaming of security cam feeds depending on how much and how often you plan to stream.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Aren't most bandwidth caps set for download? Cams would be serving mostly upload.
It's all about opening up the right ports on your router. I do DVR security cams for a living, and most DYI people can set up the systems, but are stuck when trying to get their broadband routers to let the system stream to the net. PM me and I'll try to help. Cable and DSL are not a problem, I just don't deal with sat internet.

Also, I find that a lot of the cam system manufacturers try to provide their own dynamic dns services. Generally they fail, and usually need to be reset. I won't install a cam system into a retail environment without a static IP.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm moving this to the Tech Talk forum.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Desktop Works said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck getting streaming video/security cameras past the network/satellite modem to the internet?
> 
> Johnathon


Yes.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

ciurca said:


> Aren't most bandwidth caps set for download? Cams would be serving mostly upload.
> It's all about opening up the right ports on your router. I do DVR security cams for a living, and most DYI people can set up the systems, but are stuck when trying to get their broadband routers to let the system stream to the net. PM me and I'll try to help. Cable and DSL are not a problem, I just don't deal with sat internet.
> 
> Also, I find that a lot of the cam system manufacturers try to provide their own dynamic dns services. Generally they fail, and usually need to be reset. I won't install a cam system into a retail environment without a static IP.


Bandwidth caps are calculated off your total bandwidth usage which includes both upload and download.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Desktop Works said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck getting streaming video/security cameras past the network/satellite modem to the internet?
> 
> Johnathon


First, welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

I know X10 has everything you need (hardware and software) to stream your security cams to the net using an earth-based ISP. Look for pkg deals. I don't know if it is doable over satellite. Good luck & be sure to let us know how things work out.

www.x10.com


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The way that high traffic customers are handled varies depending on the provider and plan. Wildblue has monthly download and upload caps while Hughesnet has a daily aggregate cap with a "Recovery Zone" penalty box.

Neither would appear to be suitable for live video uplink due to speed and bandwidth cap considerations.


----------

